# D



## baloobolieve434 (Mar 21, 2014)

D


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Layla ANIEC


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Don't care about the divas, but Swagger's ass gets an A++. Most dudes in singlets got nice booties, anyways.


This threads are annoying and childish, don't make them.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't care about the divas, but Swagger's ass gets an A++. Most dudes in singlets got nice booties, anyways.
> 
> 
> This threads are annoying and childish, don't make them.


Yet you responded by saying Swagger has a god's ass.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Solomon Crowe got him a thick ol booty.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

AJ Lee for me. A couple years ago it woulda been Tessmacher.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Layla

/thread.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> Yet you responded by saying Swagger has a god's ass.


He does, but it was more jokingly to point out how obnoxious these threads can be. What's even the point? It doesn't benefit any conversation and is like a communal jerk off session. Not necessary and I'm pretty sure there's rules against threads like these.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Layla by a landslide.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Then you should rename the thread asking who had the Second best ass in wwe if you're automatically dq'ing naomi..

Second best, nxt's bayley..


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Layla all the way


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## A Wise Man (Feb 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This threads are annoying and childish, don't make them.


I agree, it's like some of them have nothing better to do other than fantasize about the divas..


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> Layla
> 
> /thread.


Yep


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A Wise Man said:


> I agree, it's like some of them have nothing better to do other than fantasize about the divas..


If I was more of an asshole, I'd make male forms of every fanboy thread like these every time it pops up. 

I could have been super obnoxious and post gifs of Swagger's butt.

Whoops, my hand slipped.
































And if people find this post annoying, well then you know how annoying it is when there's at least 3 threads a day talking about how great a diva's ass or rack is or how hot they are. Nothing wrong with finding talents attractive, but jfc tone it down.


----------



## Eazy-E (Jan 27, 2014)

Are you virgins done yet?... You'll never get any of the asses in WWE, why talk about it?


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Someone's a bit sassy


----------



## baloobolieve434 (Mar 21, 2014)

D


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Naomi is the correct answer. But since I can't say her, I'll go with Cameron.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was more of an asshole, I'd make male forms of every fanboy thread like these every time it pops up.
> 
> I could have been super obnoxious and post gifs of Swagger's butt.
> 
> ...


Exactly. :clap

Lol. Nice.
Thanks Thwagger. :


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was more of an asshole, I'd make male forms of every fanboy thread like these every time it pops up.


No one made you click on the thread. It was pretty obvious what it was about. : I think it's fine if you want to objectify the men of the WWE. I mean, they wrestle in their underwear. They're already objectifying themselves.

Here's an idea. You could do a thread about Buff Bagwell. Like the Sunny thread, I'm sure it would be a hoot to see how much that guy disgraced himself. Then it would be interesting if you could get a discussion between the hens about who would pay for Bagwell's services just like the boys talking about Sunny.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FlyingBurrito said:


> No one made you click on the thread. It was pretty obvious what it was about. : I think it's fine if you want to objectify the men of the WWE. I mean, they wrestle in their underwear. They're already objectifying themselves.
> 
> Here's an idea. You could do a thread about Buff Bagwell. Like the Sunny thread, I'm sure it would be a hoot to see how much that guy disgraced himself. Then it would be interesting if you could get a discussion between the hens about who would pay for Bagwell's services just like the boys talking about Sunny.


I don't have an issue with anyone finding any talent attractive. What bothers me is there are multiple threads like this made everyday in the General WWE and RAW sections and other topics are hijacked to be made into threads like this and it's annoying. I don't understand the purpose of threads like these because they don't lead to any legit conversation, discussion, or debate. As far as I'm concerned, I don't think they have any place on the forum besides rant or anything sections. 

And I already have a tumblr blog for my fangirl-y moments. I come on this forum for more legitimate discussion like most people.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought the point of this thread was to compare which Diva we all thought had the nicest ass. I don't really see anything wrong with these threads though they're pretty harmless. There's a lot worse in the Shield Discussion thread :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> I thought the point of this thread was to compare which Diva we all thought had the nicest ass. I don't really see anything wrong with these threads though they're pretty harmless. There's a lot worse in the Shield Discussion thread :lol


They're annoying and too frequent. And gross, I know, that's why I avoid that particular discussion thread. Their fangirls are horrible most of the time.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't particularly mind threads like this but there are so many exactly similar threads like this existing already. Why make a new one every few days? Just head over to the Women of Wrestling section.


----------



## Burzo (Aug 23, 2013)

Layla. Easily.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Don't particularly mind threads like this but there are so many exactly similar threads like this existing already. Why make a new one every few days? Just head over to the Women of Wrestling section.


This is my main issue with it, tbh. It's the same problem as having like 3 Shield threads pop up every single day. It's annoying.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is my main issue with it, tbh. It's the same problem as having like 3 Shield threads pop up every single day. It's annoying.


Hey dude, im not ripping on you or anything but its not that hard to not click on the thread. Even if it is against the rules, im pretty sure the mods will take it down sooner rather than later


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

nice to come and have civilised wrestling chat with mature folk.........


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Naomi


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn this is a hard one but I guess if I had to choose:

Current WWE: Layla all the way 

Of all time: Stacy Keibler


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

someone remove that gay swagger fan from this thread

the thread says "diva"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

donlesnar said:


> someone remove that gay swagger fan from this thread
> 
> the thread says "diva"


The gay Swagger fan. That's a woman. And likes men's asses. Okay. fpalm

Besides, OP said nothing against posters who were hetero females expressing the same sentiment for male talent. Seems only fair if this thread is staying open that it should be open to both straight/gay males and females, doesn't it? If OP didn't want male talent to be recognized, they could have specifically said so. Besides, someone posted a pic of an NXT dude, too.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

donlesnar said:


> someone remove that gay swagger fan from this thread
> 
> the thread says "diva"


She's a woman, but you keep going with the testosterone filled posts. I understand puberty is a difficult time


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is my main issue with it, tbh. It's the same problem as having like 3 Shield threads pop up every single day. It's annoying.



Atleast the Shield threads get merged eventually. This and those multiple Paige threads of late are too similar and too frequent. Gets redundant after a while.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Just want to say a big fuck you to the OP for saying no Naomi and thinking her arse is fat. Have you ever felt a juicy round ass like hers? Because fat exists but that is not what fat is - that's her natural shape and it comes from the muscles (glutes), not from an excess of fat.

It's one thing to have shitty taste (you must be the reason most white women think full, gorgeous juicy asses are a bad thing - until now I'd never found a man who actually tohught that) but to slander such a fine body is sacrilege. Repent, or have mercy on your skinny ass.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ViolentRiC said:


> Just want to say a big fuck you to the OP for saying no Naomi and thinking her arse is fat. Have you ever felt a juicy round ass like hers? Because fat exists but that is not what fat is - that's her natural shape and it comes from the muscles (glutes), not from an excess of fat.
> 
> It's one thing to have shitty taste (you must be the reason most white women think full, gorgeous juicy asses are a bad thing - until now I'd never found a man who actually tohught that) but to slander such a fine body is sacrilege. Repent, or have mercy on your skinny ass.


I guess I'm the first then :

Edit: Well second


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *The gay Swagger fan. That's a woman. And likes men's asses. Okay. fpalm
> *
> Besides, OP said nothing against posters who were hetero females expressing the same sentiment for male talent. Seems only fair if this thread is staying open that it should be open to both straight/gay males and females, doesn't it? If OP didn't want male talent to be recognized, they could have specifically said so. Besides, someone posted a pic of an NXT dude, too.


:lmao shit man...situational humor..hilarious. :lol

Lana,Milf Stephanie,Terri Runnels..cant remember much


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

ViolentRiC said:


> Just want to say a big fuck you to the OP for saying no Naomi and thinking her arse is fat. Have you ever felt a juicy round ass like hers? Because fat exists but that is not what fat is - that's her natural shape and it comes from the muscles (glutes), not from an excess of fat.
> 
> It's one thing to have shitty taste (you must be the reason most white women think full, gorgeous juicy asses are a bad thing - until now I'd never found a man who actually tohught that) but to slander such a fine body is sacrilege. Repent, or have mercy on your skinny ass.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was more of an asshole, I'd make male forms of every fanboy thread like these every time it pops up.
> 
> I could have been super obnoxious and post gifs of Swagger's butt.
> 
> ...


I agree these threads are annoying and they shouldn't pop on the general forums, thats why we have a section for these types of threads.
BTW that Goldust gif is more entertaining than the whole thread.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ViolentRiC said:


> Just want to say a big fuck you to the OP for saying no Naomi and thinking her arse is fat. Have you ever felt a juicy round ass like hers? Because fat exists but that is not what fat is - that's her natural shape and it comes from the muscles (glutes), not from an excess of fat.
> 
> It's one thing to have shitty taste (you must be the reason most white women think full, gorgeous juicy asses are a bad thing - until now I'd never found a man who actually tohught that) but to slander such a fine body is sacrilege. Repent, or have mercy on your skinny ass.


You realise plenty of men don't like Naomi's ass right? Not everyone likes the same thing...

As for the question... on the roster it's AJ and all time it's between Stacy, Mickie and AJ for me.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> I agree these threads are annoying and they shouldn't pop on the general forums, thats why we have a section for these types of threads.
> BTW that Goldust gif is more entertaining than the whole thread.


Goldust understands the struggle for Swagger booty.











I'm sorry oh my God. I'm trash I'm gonna stop posting in this thread.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I wish I had that gif of Axel rubbing Punk's ass that time he was trying to handcuff him.


Damn that sounds wrong :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> I wish I had that gif of Axel rubbing Punk's ass that time he was trying to handcuff him.
> 
> 
> Damn that sounds wrong :lmao













Don't say I never did anything for you. >.> 

And now I'm done posting here.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

fpalm thwagger mark spamming yet another thread, what a surprise.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Let's be clear here, Naomi has BY FAR the best ass in the WWE.

It's easy to see who the Boys and MEN are in this thread.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

:axel


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't say I never did anything for you. >.>
> 
> And now I'm done posting here.


Oh my goodness. How did you... Wow... :shocked:
:lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't say I never did anything for you. >.>
> 
> And now I'm done posting here.


That looked so intentional :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

I don't know....

Do any of the divas own a farm?

If so, do any of them have a donkey on said farm?

If the answer for any diva is yes to the both questions, then I pick that diva


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

So do some of you mean that Naomi ass is too fat, like gross fat???


If Noami is considered fat than I must like extremely obese asses because bigger than hers is my preference. Woah people


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

AJ Lee without a doubt.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I guess Axel found Punk's ass better than perfect :axel


----------



## Corporate Rock (Apr 9, 2014)

Surprised no one said Lana.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Gotta go with A.J.


----------



## CM What? (Apr 20, 2014)

Gonna say fuck the op also and say Naomi.

Any male that likes a nice ass would say the same.

The next one after would be Layla hands down.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nikki


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

if we are talking about current wwe divas normally i would say Layla but i would have to go with Lana just because of the way she forms in that skirt....if i can see Layla in a skirt like that then my views might change but for now yea Lana 

also honestly i find it kinda laughable op chose Paige since her ass is probably one of the least impressive of all the divas but i guess this is all according to taste and preference so cheers to that


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the rampant sexism and objectification displayed on this thread. Stay classy, IWC.


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

If i didn't know that Swagger fan was a girl before, i certainly do now! 

All girls do is moan moan moan moan moan moan moan. THAT'S annoying.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, since Naomi doesn't count, post a bunch of pictures of these girls ass. NO ARCHED BACK PICS.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

World's Best said:


> Love the rampant sexism and objectification displayed on this thread. Stay classy, IWC.


How is debating who has the nicest ass sexist? I agree with objectifying sure but its not sexist. No one is saying their only worth is to sexually appeal to us. As I said previously there is a lot worse found in the Shield Discussion thread but no one complains about that. I agree there are probably better sections on the forum for this thread.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I guess Axel found Punk's ass better than perfect :axel


:lmao :axel:axel:axel

Anyways my answer to the question is AJ!


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

There is literally an entire part of the forum for your diva thirst. Why is this in the discussion section?


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

SCSU said:


> Okay, since Naomi doesn't count, post a bunch of pictures of these girls ass. *NO ARCHED BACK PICS.*


Well I guess that means AJ's out. :duck


Anyway Layla and Lana gets my vote.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Current - Naomi
All-time - Stacy Keibler


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

World's Best said:


> Love the rampant sexism and objectification displayed on this thread. Stay classy, IWC.


Enjoying the human form is objectifying it? Sure there were some poor remarks by a few but christ... the rest is just talk you'd have with mates while having a beer. Lighten up and stop trying to be so politically correct it hurts.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Maddox >>>>>>>>>


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If I was more of an asshole, I'd make male forms of every fanboy thread like these every time it pops up.
> 
> I could have been super obnoxious and post gifs of Swagger's butt.
> 
> ...


I pull my pants down and you go and do this.... 

Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## WholeF'nShowEman (Jan 18, 2014)

the top guy said:


>


YES! YES! YES! I love jojo, she is so hot. I wish she was on more. I like Cameron and AJ. Me likes big and me likes small and shapely.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

saadzown said:


> AJ Lee without a doubt.





lesje said:


> Gotta go with A.J.





AboveAverageBob said:


> AJ Lee for me. A couple years ago it woulda been Tessmacher.





Redzero said:


>



This.


































Simply based.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He does, but it was more jokingly to point out how obnoxious these threads can be. What's even the point? It doesn't benefit any conversation and is like a communal jerk off session. Not necessary and I'm pretty sure there's rules against threads like these.


Can you ever make a post without Swagger being the focus?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

rakshit2207 said:


> *Fat Asses lke Naomi don't count.*
> 
> Paige for me:woolcock


:floyd1


Bayley is my answer.. :kobe4


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Don't care about the divas, but Swagger's ass gets an A++. *Most dudes in singlets got nice booties, anyways.*
> 
> 
> This threads are annoying and childish, don't make them.


NO RVD props..?

:draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> NO RVD props..?
> 
> :draper2


RVD does have a one of a kind ass.

Ryback's is decent, as is Kurt Angle's.

But gotta go with Swagger, dat shoulders to backdip to ass combo is nice.

(I couldn't resist)


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thuganomics said:


> I pull my pants down and you go and do this....
> 
> Sent from the Vertical Sports app on my sexy ass Nexus 5 cellular phone


Nexus 5 represent yo.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> RVD does have a one of a kind ass.
> 
> Ryback's is decent, as is Kurt Angle's.
> 
> ...


Which diva though?

Naomi's fatass for me.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't like gigantic asses like Naomi. Its basically just a bunch of fat in there. I like smaller, toned, athletic and more firm types, myself. That's why Summer GOAT is my pick.


Evidence:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how all dem aj marks can only post pics of her arching her back :ti


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

lana gotta donk 










rusev smash :troll


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn, AJ's is nice though.

But her Boyfriends is superior. I'm sure the Ax man would agree :axel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Still standing by my point that Swagger's got the best shoulders to ass ratio in the WWE, out of any man or diva. Ya'll can't fight me on this.



KuroNeko said:


> Damn, AJ's is nice though.
> 
> But her Boyfriends is superior. I'm sure the Ax man would agree :axel


You could say he finds it...better than perfect.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Jack Thwagger,dat ass sitting all day defending swagger must be huge :ex:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Jack Thwagger,dat ass sitting all day defending swagger must be huge :ex:


If by ass sitting you mean randomly replying in between my 18 credit hour school week, then yeah. 

And this question is disturbing.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Still standing by my point that Swagger's got the best shoulders to ass ratio in the WWE, out of any man or diva. Ya'll can't fight me on this.
> 
> 
> 
> You could say he finds it...better than perfect.


no offense but can you stop derailing this thread? 

the title clearly states which diva.... 

go make a which superstar has the nicest ass thread and let the men talk.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Come on now, it's Bayley.












































Perfect balance between being big and being toned.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

look at this thick canadian bacon


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Steiner beat me up said:


> no offense but can you stop derailing this thread?
> 
> the title clearly states which diva....
> 
> go make a which superstar has the nicest ass and *let the men talk.*


This is literally a sure fire way to annoy a woman, so I'd recommend never using the sentiment again. Also, lesbians exist and women who are hetero can still judge another woman's figure.

Want my opinion on diva's asses? Aj's is flat as hell no matter how many back arching pictures people want to post, Lana's makes her looks disproportionation especially with her bizarrely bowed legs, Naomi's is big and doesn't look too bad since she has wider hips, and Bayley's bottom isn't very toned but fits her body.

There. And if you're gonna bitch at me about derailing a thread, bitch to everyone else that posted in this thread who posted multiple times and it wasn't directly drooling over the divas' bodies. There's a whole women of wrestling section for overly horny men and little boys to drool over them in unison which is where threads like this should be made. Instead, we have 3 threads a day made in the General/RAW section that have nothing to do with legitimate discussion of wrestling but instead who people wanna bone. It's annoying and my whole point was how frustrating it can be when people make threads/posts completely not relevant to the sections or threads they're meant to be in.


----------



## alchecho (Feb 24, 2014)

Lana has the best ass and AJ doesn't even have ass or boobs she looks like a kid


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

badari said:


> Come on now, it's Bayley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks like a good amount. Not much back arching and she ain't wearing heels. I'm impressed.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Layla and AJ


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

alchecho said:


> Lana has the best ass and AJ doesn't even have ass or boobs she looks like a kid












here is some more lana :woolcock


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

alchecho said:


> Lana has the best ass and AJ doesn't even have ass or boobs she looks like a kid












edit: srry for double post, site is going crazy.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Dbl post. Site fucking up.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Trinity easily has the biggest ass. It's what we would call a 'bubble.' It's so powerful it ends matches. Rear End Finisher


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Why am I seeing pictures of Jack Swaggers arse ffs


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Naomi, Bayley, Lana.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:duck

Lana
AJ

Have the best asses? 

:jordan5

The ass should be popping out without having too arch your back...this is "BEST ASS" thread, not 'which chick you find most attractive' thread. If you're going to play along atleast play right.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Enjoying the human form is objectifying it? Sure there were some poor remarks by a few but christ... the rest is just talk you'd have with mates while having a beer. Lighten up and stop trying to be so politically correct it hurts.



I'm not trying to be politically correct but some of the responses here are pretty sick. Saying a girl/guy is beautiful is one thing, but being demeaning is quite another. Sorry for being one of the only people here with morals. Secondly I don't drink.


----------



## flugelbinder (Mar 16, 2014)

Make this into a poll already. The people need to KNOW.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

O Fenômeno said:


> :duck
> 
> Lana
> AJ
> ...


look at the picture i posted with lana and the sword... she obviously has a fit ass meaning she squats. 

bayley looks like she shoves mcdonalds down her throat 24/7 

but i guess to each his own right.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Lets all take everything too seriously! Yay!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Why am I seeing pictures of Jack swaggers arse ffs


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Naomi wins for sure.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Flumpnugget said:


> Why am I seeing pictures of Jack Swaggers arse ffs


:ti best post in this thread


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Steiner beat me up said:


> look at the picture i posted with lana and the sword... she obviously has a fit ass meaning she squats.
> 
> bayley looks like she shoves mcdonalds down her throat 24/7
> 
> but i guess to each his own right.


She's on her toes in both pics. Tip toeing gives the illusion of having an ass. Like when girls sit on the sink to show off their ass vs. the horrifying truth.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

rakshit2207 said:


> *Fat Asses lke Naomi don't count.*
> 
> Paige for me:woolcock


GTFO with this craziness...

1. Naomi
2. Layla
3. Lana


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

I would say Lana I also think Summer Rae has a nice ass


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Flumpnugget said:


> Why am I seeing pictures of Jack swaggers arse ffs


:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

World's Best said:


> I'm not trying to be politically correct but some of the responses here are pretty sick. Saying a girl/guy is beautiful is one thing, but being demeaning is quite another. Sorry for being one of the only people here with morals. Secondly I don't drink.


What bearing did it have about you having a drink? So what? Hanging around talking with friends about a cute girl or guy depending on your preference was the point... but then I get the feeling you knew that and just want some fake "moral" high ground to preen on.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Damn Bailey. Call her up pronto.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> What bearing did it have about you having a drink? So what? Hanging around talking with friends about a cute girl or guy depending on your preference was the point... but then I get the feeling you knew that and just want some fake "moral" high ground to preen on.



Negative, but thanks for playing. I'm not saying I'm a saint (not a deliberate shout out to the second city saint) but I'm just calling it as I see it now. Sure, I was kind of a pig once in high school, and most high school guys are, but I've grown up (you'll get there too one day hopefully.) Besides, I'm not calling anyone out specifically, but I see a lot of creepy stuff in this thread that tells me there are a lot of lonely dudes on here. Like I said before, admiring beauty is one thing, but there's a point where it gets taken too far. I don't see how I'm the wrong one here??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the top guy said:


>


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Naomi 
AJ
Natalya

Lol at some people saying Summer Rae's bony ass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

badari said:


> Come on now, it's Bayley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'll take one of those.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't have an issue with anyone finding any talent attractive. What bothers me is there are multiple threads like this made everyday in the General WWE and RAW sections and other topics are hijacked to be made into threads like this and it's annoying. I don't understand the purpose of threads like these because they don't lead to any legit conversation, discussion, or debate. As far as I'm concerned, I don't think they have any place on the forum besides rant or anything sections.
> 
> And I already have a tumblr blog for my fangirl-y moments. *I come on this forum for more legitimate discussion like most people.*


:lmao You came to the wrong place for that sweetheart.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

World's Best said:


> Negative, but thanks for playing. I'm not saying I'm a saint (not a deliberate shout out to the second city saint) but I'm just calling it as I see it now. Sure, I was kind of a pig once in high school, and most high school guys are, but I've grown up (you'll get there too one day hopefully.) Besides, I'm not calling anyone out specifically, but I see a lot of creepy stuff in this thread that tells me there are a lot of lonely dudes on here. Like I said before, admiring beauty is one thing, but there's a point where it gets taken too far. I don't see how I'm the wrong one here??


I take it you've never been with a group of friends then. Some of what is here is just trolls being trolls... the rest is something you will hear with most groups of friends far beyond high school. Crying out loud, the more you post the deeper you dig yourself.

Unless you really are this "innocent"... then never ever go near a group of sailors. Ever. Period.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Damn, dat Jojo and Bailey though. They could be some competition to Naomi and Layla when it comes to asses.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Lana


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

All-time, Trish









Current roster, Lana


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

gbasse said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh man, you're so right, that thing is definitely as big as the moon, truly astonishing. I'm sure the damaged spine she develops from years of arching her back nonstop will be worth it. Come to think of it, I wonder if we've ever actually seen AJ stand up straight? Don't worry AJ fans I'm sure that in any pictures of her stranding straight her Based Superass will hold up-




















-huh. Fun times!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

badari said:


>


FLAT. Fail! 

Posting bent over gifs doesn't mean she has a great ass.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

xfiles2099 said:


> I also think Summer Rae has a nice ass


:ti :ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Randumo24 said:


>


Yeah.. still saying Aj despite the noise about "nuh uh arched back!!!!!11!!1!!!!". This pic really kind of deflates that tired BS, straight back and still the best on the current roster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Naomi most definitely does count OP, but hers is still 2nd to Layla :ass


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Aj for me for the current roster, Trish from the past. Trish still has a nice ass :yum:


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Yeah.. still saying Aj despite the noise about "nuh uh arched back!!!!!11!!1!!!!". This pic really kind of deflates that tired BS, straight back and still the best on the current roster.


Tight in all the right places, and no extra fat making it look like expired jello! Just perfect xP


----------



## Uptown Tickler (Apr 19, 2014)

How has this thread gone on for 13 pages and not a single mention of Aksana? Whenever that woman crawls across the ring, I feel like I should take a moment.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

Straight up coyping a post I made about this on another forum lol

Look. AJ has a nice lil bum. Cute lil bump. She's been working on it too and it shows, and her thighs are thicker now too. Its great and I love it. Hot as hell AJ is.

But the idea that she's anywhere near beating Layla (or Naomi) in the ass department is absolutely outrageous too. I feel weird even calling AJ's behind an "ass". She's got a bum, or a butt. Ass is reserved for larger posteriors.

Its cute as hell and I love how she works it and shows it off. I love AJ's body as much as the next guy. But both "sides" of this debate make completely ridiculous claims. Both the "AJ's ass is the best!" and the "She has no ass at all!" sides are out of their minds. (Unless of course they prefer cute lil bums to asses like Layla's then thats a legit preference I can understand).

I can't believe I just played middleman voice of reason for a debate about who's ass is nicer.


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

This thread sucks donkey balls. No pictures? WTH?


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The gay Swagger fan. That's a woman. And likes men's asses. Okay. fpalm
> 
> Besides, OP said nothing against posters who were hetero females expressing the same sentiment for male talent. Seems only fair if this thread is staying open that it should be open to both straight/gay males and females, doesn't it? If OP didn't want male talent to be recognized, they could have specifically said so. Besides, someone posted a pic of an NXT dude, too.


yeah?
The post says which "diva"
understand that first
and stop spamming every thread on this forum with jack swagger pics and gifs


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Layla for me. I just find Naomi ugly in general, AJ has a cute little butt but it's definitely not as good as Layla's.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Current -* Its between Lana and AJ for me.

*Past -* Mickie James


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Layla


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Toates Dapperfox said:


> Straight up coyping a post I made about this on another forum lol
> 
> Look. AJ has a nice lil bum. Cute lil bump. She's been working on it too and it shows, and her thighs are thicker now too. Its great and I love it. Hot as hell AJ is.
> 
> ...


Then again it a opinion and an ass dont need to be big to be nice.





alex1997 said:


> *Current -* Its between Lana and AJ for me.
> 
> *Past -* Mickie James


Nailed it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

AJ Lee :banderas


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

AJ doesn't even have an ass. Some of you fanboys do way too much.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:ti @ all the pancake ass marks in this thread.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Still standing by my point that Swagger's got the best shoulders to ass ratio in the WWE, out of any man or diva. Ya'll can't fight me on this.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Shit caught me off guard girls find swagger hot? Weird


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

why is Naomi disqualified? racist shit dawg

also, AJ Lee has no ass or tits, its all stance and posturing


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

im honestly surprised so many of you are saying Aj i mean srsly?
i wouldn't go as far as to say she has no ass but its like pretty small hell even Paige has a bigger ass than her and Paige isn't exactly heavily stuffed back there

Bailey seems to have some doh


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

If we are talking about ass then there are only a handful of contestants:

Dawn Marie
Victoria
Molly Holly
Layla
Mickie James
Eve Torres
Natalie Neidhart
Naomi
Katilyn

I don't like the last two on the list, but everyone else on the list is good in my book. Some people don't know the difference between ass and butt. AJ, Lana, Aksana, Summer Rae, Brie Bella, etc. all have butts. Whether you think they are nice or not is up to you. Bu NONE of them should be confused with having ass...because they do not.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I came here for pics and gifs :side:


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

badari said:


> Gosh man, you're so right, that thing is definitely as big as the moon, truly astonishing. I'm sure the damaged spine she develops from years of arching her back nonstop will be worth it. Come to think of it, I wonder if we've ever actually seen AJ stand up straight? Don't worry AJ fans I'm sure that in any pictures of her stranding straight her Based Superass will hold up-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks the same. Fail.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Londrick said:


> :ti @ all the pancake ass marks in this thread.


I don't even find her that attractive other than her ass, but it's true. It's damn true. So fat you can sit the world on it.




























This doesn't mean I think she's the best looking, but that ass is damn near unrivaled...









The closest you can get.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> I don't even find her that attractive other than her ass, but it's true. It's damn true. So fat you can sit the world on it.
> 
> 
> This doesn't mean I think she's the best looking, but that ass is damn near unrivaled...




I'll be taking 3rd place now :curry2...


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

pipboy1995 said:


> I'll be taking 3rd place now :curry2...


She's probably the best overall diva behind Lana, so ya. TBH, arguing over who is attractive is stupid, because any straight dude would bang half the roster without a second thought.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I came here for pics and gifs :side:


thanks for pointing out the ovbious


----------



## _PX_ (Oct 17, 2006)

IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> She's probably the best overall diva behind Lana, so ya. TBH, arguing over who is attractive is stupid, because any straight dude would bang half the roster without a second thought.



half the roster?, the whole roster, including Vickie Guerrero:batista4


----------



## 1n50mniac (Nov 8, 2013)

Right now it's gotta be AJ or Paige, but I really wanna know what happened to Audrey Marie!? She had the best ass on a diva ever! Hope to see her back in the wwe or tna someday soon...


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well...


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

How is Naomi not winning this vote by a landslide?

What do we have in this thread, boys or men?

Come on man, Paige looks great but that ass is as flat as an ironing board when against Naomi.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Naomi is disqualified? Reported for racism.

P.S. half the posts in here would be better suited to a "diva with the best pancake" thread. :ti


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

No denying JoJo has one of the best asses in the WWE.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> No denying JoJo has one of the best asses in the WWE.


:lenny 
:homer 
:moyes1 
:banderas 
:wall

Yes...yes she does.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Freeway.86 said:


> Well...


Well....Wedgie?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DashingRKO said:


> :lenny
> :homer
> :moyes1
> :banderas
> ...


You and I haven't forgotten this dime :agree:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Layla El.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Jojo and Bayley have nice asses, and guess what? They aren't gigantic, for all the morons that keep going on about "asses don't have to be gigantic to be nice". AJ is ass-less.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

AJ has a nice ass. It fits her petite body right and isn't out of order.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> You and I haven't forgotten this dime :agree:


How can I ever forget JoJo. The future of the divas division :cheer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DashingRKO said:


> How can I ever forget JoJo. The future of the divas division :cheer


Yes :wall

Also, a bit more.


























:zayn3


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JoJo bitw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I swear if she debuts with Adam Rose next week, I'm gonna snap.










Pretty sure that's her in the sparkling shorts. :dance


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I swear if she debuts with Adam Rose next week, I'm gonna snap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Braun Stowman is monstrous. Probably would look best in tights though.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Layla wins for me


















































But I definitely love me some JoJo. :yum: Hope she doesn't get cut!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Layla and Naomi. ass makes me go :wall


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Yes :wall
> 
> Also, a bit more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evilmatic (Jul 26, 2004)

Layla by far


----------



## kenmasters33 (Nov 28, 2013)

The Funkadactals Cameron and Naomi


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

CM12Punk said:


> AJ has a nice ass. It fits her petite body right and isn't out of order.


I agree. Her lack of ass does match her lack of tits.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Zeroapoc said:


> I agree. Her lack of ass does match her lack of tits.


What was your old account name?


----------



## Barbequegirl (Jan 24, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I guess Axel found Punk's ass better than perfect :axel


Wait, what?


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I find it funny how "fat asses" don't count.

So we're debating flat asses? Or ones with hardly any? Because quite frankly Naomi wins in every category so that was pretty stupid to say.


----------



## Bad News 101 (Sep 1, 2014)

lol @ Paige having the best ass, most average ass on the entire roster. Naomi > Paige

Current - Aj Lee or Lana. 
All Time - Trish by far :lenny


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bad News 101 said:


> lol @ Paige having the best ass, most average ass on the entire roster. Naomi > Paige
> 
> Current - Aj Lee or Lana.
> All Time - Trish by far :lenny


So you say lol @ people saying that Paige has a good ass, and then you say that AJ has the best ass in the WWE?

:what


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

All time Trish Stratus. Thats all I got to really say

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I find hilarious that a lot of people calls others out, because "this diva" has no ass or has an average ass and then says "this other diva" has the best ass. It's called different tastes, some people like big fat asses (Naomi) and some people like petite or athletic asses (Paige or AJ Lee). To me the best ass ever on WWE was Victoria or Layla, but thats just me though.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bad News 101 said:


> lol @ Paige having the best ass, most average ass on the entire roster. Naomi > Paige
> 
> Current - Aj Lee or Lana.
> All Time - Trish by far :lenny


:lmao Paige's ass is average but AJ who has no ass is the best on the roster? fpalm


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

^^i honestly have to facepalm at that myself 

i mean Aj mark, Paige mark whatever it doesn't take a genius to realize Paige has by far the better ass in terms of everything or should i say has an ass to begin with

as for that whole different taste thing i try not to be biased but im sorry that's just bullshit

its like saying a circle has more edges than a triangle because you have a "taste" for circles it just doesn't make sense

I like Aj but im not blinded by the fact that the girl has a very minute ass and breast that's not even worth mentioning her biggest appeal is her cuteness


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Coyotex said:


> ^^i honestly have to facepalm at that myself
> 
> i mean Aj mark, Paige mark whatever it doesn't take a genius to realize Paige has by far the better ass in terms of everything or should i say has an ass to begin with
> 
> ...


All you are doing is trying to apply your opinion onto others, without realizing not everyone like big asses in the first place. Some people like AJ's ass, that shouldn't be an issue but yet here we are.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CM12Punk said:


> All you are doing is trying to apply your opinion onto others, without realizing not everyone like big asses in the first place. Some people like AJ's ass, that shouldn't be an issue but yet here we are.


But the thing is, the guy said that "PAIGE HAS NO ASS" and then said AJ has the best ass in the WWE.


----------



## Bad News 101 (Sep 1, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> But the thing is, the guy said that "PAIGE HAS NO ASS" and then said AJ has the best ass in the WWE.


is that hard to comprehend? AJ > Paige


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

It scares me that u guys wanna fuck aj? Dude its Like fucking a 14 year old. Christ some here probably got daughters that age. Creepy fucks. 

I Like in current Layla Thsts about it & all time is Trish.

Trish is the total package

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

96powerstroker said:


> It scares me that u guys wanna fuck aj? Dude its Like fucking a 14 year old. Christ some here probably got daughters that age. Creepy fucks.
> 
> I Like in current Layla Thsts about it & all time is Trish.
> 
> Trish is the total package


You know whats scary? Guys telling all the time that a 20 something year old girl has the body of a teenage boy/girl. I mean WTF, i get it, its not your taste, but to actually compare a petite woman's body to a teenage boy/girl is the actual scary part of this whole deal. How do you know how a body of a teenage boy/girl looks like on those type of clothes?


----------



## budgie88 (Sep 4, 2014)

Layla, Brooke Tessmacher and Velvet Sky :yum:


----------

